# Made in the USA



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I received this from a number of folks today....interesting and worth watching!

http://cdnapi.kaltura.com/index.php/kwidget/wid/0_04vzdsr5/uiconf_id/5590821

Here's the list they were talking about:

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/business/2011/10/how-to-build-a-made-in-america-home/

Something to think about before you go to the big box stores.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike, Saw the beginning of this series a couple of weeks ago on abc and it has been an eye opener. The first show talked about the economic benefits if every person would buy just one present for Christmas that was made in America. ABC news is not my fav, but kudos to 'em for this well done series.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Something I've noticed here in the UK is its much easier to find stuff that says made in UK or made in great britain but you do see a few made in china items as well. Sad part is I've seen several subways, kfc's, dominoes, and even a few Wendy's.

TESCO =Walmart here and they even have TESCO banks now.

But I whole heartedly agree that purchases (made in thethe usa wheb possible) should be made from small shops when ever possible so that their is a better chance of the money staying in the USA.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

I made a rare trip through the mall the other day and I noticed lots of closed mall spaces. In my travels through many large and small towns across the country I notice the vacant downtown buildings and empty warehouses and commercial office spaces.

In the 70's and 80"s construction was booming and buildings could not be built fast enough. Now new building are sitting derelict and empty along with the rotted out downtown centers. One thing that has changed the face of retail is internet and modern communications. More and more people are buying without even a visit to small shops or the big box stores.

I and my wife try our best to buy products made at here at home as often as we can but then fall victim to the made in USA scam where the parts or other materials were made overseas then assembled here in the states.

I personally miss the old mom and pop combination hardware gas and grocery stores that had a bologna slicer not too far from the cash register. Places where there was a person who knew your name and actually cared about your well being.

I will pass by a name brand restaurant in a heartbeat if I spot one of the old combo stores where old farmers and good people are gathered.


----------

